# Send SMS to multiple recipients (4.0+)



## purplegreendave (Nov 17, 2012)

Is there any way to scroll through my contacts and "tick" off multiple contacts to send an SMS to?
It seems like some fairly basic functionality but I have't managed it yet since upgrading to a JB ROM.


----------

